# mit ihren austrainierten Körpern von Mut... zu erzählen



## Demurral

> Die   britischen  Berichterstatter  bewundern  mit  scheinbarer   Kritiklosigkeit  die Fähigkeiten ihrer Sportler, *mit ihren  austrainierten Körpern von Mut*, Entschlossenheit, Feigheit, Verzagtheit,  ergo: vom immer wiederkehrenden Kampf mit immer wieder ungewissem  Ausgang zu  erzählen,  von  Siegern  und  Verlierern.



Hallo!

Bedeutet das: Die Sportler haben stärkeren bsw. bessereb Körper dank des Mutes, der Entschlossenheit, usw., die sie beim Spielen gefühlt haben? oder so?

Literarische Texte sind immer schwer zu verstehen.

Bitte Hilfe!
Dank im voraus!


----------



## Gernot Back

Nein, es bedeutet, dass die britischen Reporter (Berichterstatter) die Fähigkeit ihrer (britischen) Sportler bewundern zu erzählen.
Wovon zu erzählen? Von Mut, Entschlossenheit, Feigheit, Verzagtheit, *also *: vom immer wiederkehrenden Kampf mit immer wieder ungewissem  Ausgang.
Und dabei haben diese Sportler auch noch austrainierte Körper.
Wow, wie *geil *ist das denn?!
Da kann man als Reporter oder Reporterin schon auch mal ein bisschen kritiklos werden. 

Das kann ich gut verstehen!


----------



## dec-sev

Gernot Back said:


> Und dabei haben diese Sportler auch noch austrainierte Körper.


 Vor einiger Zeit habe ich einen Thread zum Thema "seinen vs. dessen" gelesen. 
Falls ich mich daran richtig erinnere, soll es so sein:

_Mark, Peter und *sein *Freund Klaus sind gestern ins Kino gegangen.
_Klaus ist ein Freund von Mark.

_Mark, Peter und *dessen *Freund Klaus sind gestern ins Kino gegangen._
Klaus ist ein Freund von Peter. 

Warum glaubst du, dass "austrainierte Körper" sich auf Sportler, bezieht, und nicht auf Berichterstatter?


----------



## Demiurg

dec-sev said:


> Warum glaubst du, dass "austrainierte Körper" sich auf Sportler, bezieht, und nicht auf Berichterstatter?




In der Sprachverarbeitung nennt man das "Domänenwissen", umgangssprachlich "gesunder Menschenverstand".


----------



## Sowka

Guten Morgen 

Ergänzend zu Demiurgs Beitrag möchte ich anmerken, dass sich der gesamte Nebensatz ja auf _*Fähigkeiten *der Sportler_ bezieht: 





> die Fähigkeiten ihrer Sportler, *mit ihren austrainierten Körpern (....) *zu erzählen (...)




Es wäre extrem ungewöhnlich, wenn die Sportler mit Hilfe der austrainierten Körper der Berichterstatter  erzählen würden. 

Anmerkung am Rande: Ich finde den Plural von "Fähigkeit" nicht angemessen, denn eigentlich wird nur über eine Fähigkeit gesprochen, nämlich die, auf solche Weise dies und das zu erzählen.


----------



## Robocop

Ich habe es auch nicht auf Anhieb verstanden, aber gemeint ist tatsächlich:
Die britischen Berichterstatter bewundern mit scheinbarer Kritiklosigkeit die Fähigkeit der Sportler, mit dem austrainierten Körper von Mut, Entschlossenheit, Feigheit, Verzagtheit, ergo: vom immer wiederkehrenden Kampf mit immer wieder ungewissem Ausgang zu erzählen.
Ich erlaube mir aber, den Ausdruck "mit dem austrainierten Körper von etwas erzählen" als eher ungewöhnliche Sprachschöpfung zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Demiurg

Solche Metaphern liest man doch häufiger:

_Ihre geschundenen Körper erzählen vom grausamen Sklavenlos._
_Seine zerfurchten Hände erzählen von der harten Arbeit auf See._


----------



## Robocop

Demiurg said:


> _Ihre geschundenen Körper erzählen vom grausamen Sklavenlos._
> _Seine zerfurchten Hände erzählen von der harten Arbeit auf See._


Es gibt eben gelungene Metaphern, wie die obenstehenden und weniger gelungene wie "mit dem austrainierten Körper von etwas erzählen", die bei mir kein Bild evozieren.


----------



## Demurral

Vielen Dank an alle.

Robocops und Demiurgs letzten Beiträge haben alles definitiv ausgeklärt.

Dem


----------



## Gernot Back

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob Demiurg dich nicht hier sogar auf eine falsche Fährte lockt:

Ich verstehe den Satz 


> Die britischen Berichterstatter bewundern mit scheinbarer Kritiklosigkeit die Fähigkeiten ihrer Sportler, mit ihren austrainierten Körpern von Mut, Entschlossenheit, Feigheit, Verzagtheit,  ergo: vom immer wiederkehrenden Kampf mit immer wieder ungewissem  Ausgang zu erzählen, von Siegern und  Verlierern.


... jedenfalls nicht so, dass hier die austrainierten Körper der Sportler irgendetwas erzählen. Ich interpretiere den Satz auch nicht so, dass die Sportler über das Medium ihrer Körper von irgendetwas erzählen würden, wie dies vielleicht eine Ausdruckstänzerin tut, nein: 

*Die Sportler selbst haben die Fähigkeit zu erzählen*; _von Mut, Entschlossenheit, Feigheit, Verzagtheit, ergo: vom immer wiederkehrenden Kampf mit immer wieder ungewissem Ausgang_, weil sie Entsprechendes erlebt haben. Dass diese Sportler dabei auch noch austrainierte Körper haben, ist eine bloße Randerscheinung, die die Reporter noch kritikloser macht als die Tatsache, dass sie aus demselben Land kommen wie diese Sportler. 

Ich sehe in dieser Aussage eine klar (homo-)erotische Komponente. Natürlich gibt es aber gerade unter vermeintlich rein heterosexuell ausgerichteten Männern einen großen Anteil, der jeden Gedanken, dass ihr Interesse für Sport etwas mit (Homo-)Erotik zu tun haben könnte, weit von sich weist. In meinen Augen macht sich aber gerade diese Fraktion diesbezüglich umso verdächtiger: Ich habe im Gegenteil den Eindruck, dass die übertriebene und oft geradezu zur Schau gestellte Sportbegeisterung vieler mit aller Gewalt heterosexuell erscheinen wollender Männer darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass sie darüber ihre eigenen verdrängten homoerotischen Bedürfnisse kompensieren.

Wahrscheinlich kommt es umgekehrt auch nicht von ungefähr, dass das Interesse der meisten Schwulen für Sport sich in sehr engen Grenzen hält. 

Für mich ist das Haupt*sport*ereignis dieses Jahres übrigens der Eurovision Song Contest in Baku!


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 



Gernot Back said:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob Demiurg dich nicht hier sogar auf eine falsche Fährte lockt:
> 
> Ich verstehe den Satz
> 
> ... jedenfalls nicht so, dass hier die austrainierten Körper der Sportler irgendetwas erzählen. Ich interpretiere den Satz auch nicht so, dass die Sportler über das Medium ihrer Körper von irgendetwas erzählen würden, wie dies vielleicht eine Ausdruckstänzerin tut, nein:
> 
> *Die Sportler selbst haben die Fähigkeit zu erzählen*; _von Mut, Entschlossenheit, Feigheit, Verzagtheit, ergo: vom immer wiederkehrenden Kampf mit immer wieder ungewissem Ausgang_, weil sie Entsprechendes erlebt haben. Dass diese Sportler dabei auch noch austrainierte Körper haben, ist eine bloße Randerscheinung, die die Reporter noch kritikloser macht als die Tatsache, dass sie aus demselben Land kommen wie diese Sportler.



Meiner Meinung nach müsste bei Deiner Deutung das Komma anders gesetzt werden.

Nicht "der Sportler, mit ihren austrainierten Körpern von Mut .. zu erzählen", sondern
sondern "der Sportler mit ihren austrainierten Körpern, von Mut ... zu erzählen".

Ich verstehe den Satz nach wie vor so, dass die Körper quasi das Medium sind, mit dessen Hilfe man etwas über diese verschiedenen Aspekte (Mut etc) erfährt.


----------



## Gernot Back

Sowka said:


> Meiner Meinung nach müsste bei Deiner Deutung das Komma anders gesetzt werden.
> 
> Nicht "der Sportler, mit ihren austrainierten Körpern von Mut .. zu erzählen", sondern
> sondern "der Sportler mit ihren austrainierten Körpern, von Mut ... zu erzählen".


Letztere Interpunktion wäre bei meiner Interpretation sicherlich zu bevorzugen, da gebe ich dir Recht. 
http://www.literaturundsport.de/diskussion/eggers.pdf#page=5

Allerdings bezweifle ich, dass sich der Autor dieses Textes solcher Feinheiten bewusst war: Wie du ja selbst bemerkt hast, hat er ja auch mit dem Plural _Fähigkeiten _statt des Singulars_ Fähigkeit_ keine so gute Wahl getroffen. Wie man mit einem _austrainierten _Körper *als Medium* auch negativen Eigenschaften wie _Verzagtheit _und _Feigheit _Ausdruck verleihen könnte, würde sich mir jedenfalls gar nicht erschließen ...

... zumindest, wenn man von Skispringern und Radrennsportlern einmal absieht, die in ihrem Sport umso erfolgreicher sind, je magersüchtiger sie sind.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anorexia_athletica


----------



## Sowka

Guten Morgen 



Gernot Back said:


> Letztere Interpunktion wäre bei meiner Interpretation sicherlich zu bevorzugen, da gebe ich dir Recht.



Die Interpunktion wäre für Deine Interpretation *notwendig*, Gernot. 



> Allerdings bezweifle ich, dass sich der Autor dieses Textes solcher Feinheiten bewusst war:



Wenn wir den Ausgangstext mit so weitgehenden Unsicherheiten belegen, dann kann man eigentlich alles hineininterpretieren - und auch das genaue Gegenteil.  Meiner Meinung nach muss man sich an dem Text orientieren, so wie er vorliegt. Spekulationen über die "wahren Absichten" des Verfassers liegen außerhalb unseres Forenspektrums.



> Wie man mit einem _austrainierten _Körper *als Medium* auch negativen Eigenschaften wie _Verzagtheit _und _Feigheit _Ausdruck verleihen könnte, würde sich mir jedenfalls gar nicht erschließen ...



Warum?  Wenn eine vollkommen austrainierte Fußballerin vor der angreifenden austrainierten Fußballerin verzagt oder feige zurückweicht, behält sie doch trotzdem ihren austrainierten Körper, nicht wahr? Dann erzählt ihr austrainierter Körper in diesem Moment eine Geschichte von Feigheit und Verzagtheit.


----------



## berndf

Sowka said:


> Die Interpunktion wäre für Deine Interpretation *notwendig*, Gernot.


Das sehe ich genauso. Gernots Interpretation ist m.E. nur möglich, wenn man _mit ihren austrainierten Körpern_ als einen Einschub interpretiert, der _Sportler_ attribuiert, sodass der Einschub noch zum Hauptsatz und nicht zum Infinitivsatz gehört. Dann wäre aber das Komma nach _mit ihren austrainierten Körpern_ zwingend erforderlich, weil erst hiernach der Infinitivsatz begänne.

Ohne das Komma ist _mit ihren austrainierten Körpern_ als Teil des Infinitivsatzes zu sehen, mit dem Komma nach _Sportler_ eingeleitet wird und der damit die grundlegende Struktur _mit etwas von etwas zu erzählen_ hat. Hier kann _mit_ m.E. nur im Sinne von _mithilfe von_ verstanden werden; schon allein darum, weil der Nominalausdruck fehlt, den _mit ihren austrainierten Körpern_ attribuieren könnte.


----------



## Robocop

Sowka said:


> Dann erzählt ihr austrainierter Körper in diesem Moment eine Geschichte von Feigheit und Verzagtheit.


Das ist doch gerade das Problem: Zu einer solchen Aussage gibt es keine "gemeinsame" Interpretation, die sich jedem Leser spontan aufdrängt. Austrainierte Körper können vielerlei erzählen oder auch nichts, je nach Kontext und Vorstellung des Lesers. Auf jeden Fall wird sich jeder seine eigene Vorstellung dazu machen, unabhängig davon, was sich der Verfasser dabei gedacht hat.


----------



## Gernot Back

Sowka said:


> Wenn eine vollkommen austrainierte Fußballerin vor der angreifenden austrainierten Fußballerin verzagt oder feige zurückweicht, behält sie doch trotzdem ihren austrainierten Körper, nicht wahr? Dann erzählt ihr austrainierter Körper in diesem Moment eine Geschichte von Feigheit und Verzagtheit.


Der austrainierte Körper eines Sportlers oder einer Sportlerin ist aber sicherlich nicht dazu geeignet, eine Geschichte von der eigenen Verzagtheit und Feigheit dieses Sportlers oder dieser Sportlerin zu erzählen. Ich bin mir jedoch sicher, dass der Autor genau dies sagen will; dass diese Sportler und Sprotlerinnen eine Geschichte von der *eigenen* Verzagtheit oder Feigheit erzählen würden, mit welchem körper- oder sprechsprachlichem Medium auch immer.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Ich bin mir jedoch sicher, dass der Autor genau dies sagen will; dass diese Sportler und Sprotlerinnen eine Geschichte von der *eigenen* Verzagtheit oder Feigheit erzählen würden, mit welchem körper- oder sprechsprachlichem Medium auch immer.


Da sind wir uns also alle einig.



Gernot Back said:


> Der austrainierte Körper eines Sportlers  oder einer Sportlerin ist aber sicherlich nicht dazu geeignet, eine  Geschichte von der eigenen Verzagtheit und Feigheit dieses Sportlers  oder dieser Sportlerin zu erzählen.


Genau das besagt der Satz aber, ob uns diese Aussage nun vernünftig erscheint oder nicht. Auch ein austrainierter Körper kann von Furcht, Verzweiflung oder Trauer gekennzeichnet sein und somit von Verzagtheit oder Feigheit erzählen.


----------



## Thomas W.

Gernot Back said:


> Letztere Interpunktion wäre bei meiner Interpretation sicherlich zu bevorzugen



Wieso nur "zu bevorzugen"? 
Wenn es die "Sportler (mit ihren austrainierten Körpern)" sind, die von "Mut ... erzählen" - und nicht die "austrainierten Körper (der Sportler)" -, dann *muss* das Komma zwingend hinter "Körpern" stehen. 
Mir ist unverständlich wie ein deutscher Muttersprachler das anders sehen kann.


----------



## Robocop

Von den beiden Interpretationen, die hier diskutiert werden, erscheint mir persönlich nur die Variante a plausibel.
a - Sportler erzählen mit Hilfe ihres austrainierten Körpers von Mut, Entschlossenheit, Feigheit, Verzagtheit, etc.
b - Sportler mit austrainiertem Körper erzählen von Mut, Entschlossenheit, Feigheit, Verzagtheit, etc.


----------



## Gernot Back

Thomas W. said:


> Mir ist unverständlich wie ein deutscher Muttersprachler das anders sehen kann.


Ich sehe eigentlich keinen Anlass für derlei Unverständnis.

Wenn man "_mit ihren austrainierten Körpern_" als einzelnes präpositionales Attribut  zum Bezugsnomen "_Sportler_" verwenden will, darf man dazwischen in der Tat kein Komma setzen.

Durch die Abtrennung der Präpositionalphrase kann diese im vorliegenden Beispielsatz nurmehr als adverbiale Bestimmung des Infinitivsatzes "_... zu erzählen_" fungieren. Dabei legt uns die Präposition "_mit_" aber nicht auf eine instrumentale Interpretation fest; eine modale oder temporale Interpretation ist bei dieser Präposition ebenfalls möglich.

Sie erzählte es uns mit voller Inbrunst. (modal)
Mit sieben Jahren konnte er bereits Geschichten erzählen wie ein professioneller Geschichtenerzähler. (temporal)
Mit kurzen, einfachen Sätzen erzählt er seine Geschichte. (instrumental)

http://www.deutschplus.net/pages/408

Während die Verwendung als Präpositional-Attribut eine Einschränkung der Menge aller Sportler auf die Teilmenge derjenigen Sportler _mit austrainierten Körpern_ bedeutet, ist eine solche Einschränkung bei Abtrennung durch Komma und Verwendung als adverbialer, modaler Bestimmung des Infinitivsatzes nicht gegeben. Vielmehr lässt diese abtrennende Interpunktion sogar die Interpretation zu, einen austrainierten Körper zu haben, sei ohnehin ein charakteristisches Merkmal *aller* Sportler. 

Da funktionieren deutsche Präpositionphrasen, indem man sie jeweils durch Verzicht auf das Komma als Attribut einem Nomen zuschlägt bzw. durch Kommasetzung einem Infinitiv-Attributsatz, meines Erachtens ganz ähnlich wie restrictive und non-restrictive relative clauses im Englischen.


----------



## Thomas W.

Gernot Back said:


> Ich sehe eigentlich keinen Anlass für derlei Unverständnis.
> 
> Wenn man "_mit ihren austrainierten Körpern_" als einzelnes präpositionales Attribut  zum Bezugsnomen "_Sportler_" verwenden will, darf man dazwischen in der Tat kein Komma setzen.
> 
> ...


Ich weiß nicht, warum Du hier über die Legitimität bzw die Vorzüge von 2 Varianten diskutierst, die beide ein Komma hinter "Körpern" erfordern, obwohl das nichts mit meiner Aussage zu tun hat.
Meine Aussage war, dass ohne dieses Komma im vorliegenden Satz nur die von mir genannte Interpretation möglich ist (die nichts mit den 2 Varianten zu tun hat) und dass ein Muttersprachler dies erkennen müsste.

Übrigens kann es natürlich sein, dass das Komma im Satz einfach vergessen wurde, aber das ist wieder eine ganz andere Sache.


----------



## berndf

Thomas W. said:


> Ich weiß nicht, warum Du hier über die Legitimität bzw die Vorzüge von 2 Varianten diskutierst, die beide ein Komma hinter "Körpern" erfordern, obwohl das nichts mit meiner Aussage zu tun hat.
> Meine Aussage war, dass ohne dieses Komma nur die von mir genannte Interpretation möglich ist (die nichts mit den 2 Varianten zu tun hat) und dass ein Muttersprachler dies erkennen müsste.
> 
> Übrigens kann es natürlich sein, dass das Komma im Satz einfach vergessen wurde, aber das ist wieder eine ganz andere Sache.


Variante a. in Robocops Zusammenfassung


Robocop said:


> Von den beiden Interpretationen, die hier  diskutiert werden, erscheint mir persönlich nur die Variante a  plausibel.
> a - Sportler erzählen mit Hilfe ihres austrainierten Körpers von Mut, Entschlossenheit, Feigheit, Verzagtheit, etc.
> b - Sportler mit austrainiertem Körper erzählen von Mut, Entschlossenheit, Feigheit, Verzagtheit, etc.


braucht in der Tat kein Komma. Nur weigert sich Gernot, zu akzeptieren, dass _mit ihren austrainierten Körpern_ im vorliegenden Satz nur instrumental interpretierbar ist.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Variante a. in Robocops Zusammenfassung
> 
> braucht in der Tat kein Komma. Nur weigert sich Gernot, zu akzeptieren, dass _mit ihren austrainierten Körpern_ im vorliegenden Satz nur instrumental interpretierbar ist.


In der Tat: Für eine soche Einschränkung der Interpretationsmöglichkeiten sehe ich keinen Grund.
Robocop hat das Originalbeispiel ja auch um die Infinitivkonstruktion, "erleichtert", in der aber gerade das Verständnisproblem besteht. Bei einer erweiterten, von einem Nomen abhängigen Infinitivkonstruktion, die wie jene in ...


> Die britischen Berichterstatter bewundern mit scheinbarer  Kritiklosigkeit die Fähigkeiten ihrer Sportler, mit ihren austrainierten  Körpern*,* von Mut, Entschlossenheit, Feigheit, Verzagtheit,  ergo: vom  immer wiederkehrenden Kampf mit immer wieder ungewissem  Ausgang zu  erzählen, von Siegern und  Verlierern.


... , von einem Nomen [hier: _Fähigkeit(en)_] abhängt, ist aus gutem Grund ein Komma zur Markierung dessen, was zu ihr gehört und was nicht, zwingend vorgeschrieben.
http://www.canoo.net/services/Germa...PartAdjInf.html#Anchor-Infinitivgruppen-49575
Die hier genannte Ausnahme von der Regel, die ein Weglassen des Kommas bei reinem _Infinitiv + zu _erlaubt, greift in diesem Beispiel nicht, weil auch durch den Zuschlag der Präpositionalphrase ("_mit ihren austrainierten  Körpern_") als Attribut zum Bezugswort _Sportler _aus dem verbleibenden erweiterten Infinitiv durch die präpositionale Ergänzung dessen, *wovon erzählt wird* ("_von Mut, Entschlossenheit, _etc.") immer noch kein reiner Infinitiv mit "_zu_" wird.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> In der Tat: Für eine soche Einschränkung der Interpretationsmöglichkeiten sehe ich keinen Grund.


Naja, am Ende dürftest Du damit sogar Recht haben. Ich habe mir das Kapitel im Ganzen durchgelesen (Seiten 4 und 5) und es geht um verbale Kommunikation, konkret um Statements auf Pressekonferenzen.


----------



## Robocop

> Die britischen Berichterstatter bewundern mit scheinbarer Kritiklosigkeit die Fähigkeiten ihrer Sportler, mit ihren austrainierten Körpern von Mut, Entschlossenheit, Feigheit, Verzagtheit, ergo: vom immer wiederkehrenden Kampf mit immer wieder ungewissem Ausgang zu erzählen, von Siegern und Verlierern.


So steht es hier auf Seite 5 geschrieben.
In verkürzter Darstellung:


> Die britischen Berichterstatter bewundern mit scheinbarer Kritiklosigkeit die Fähigkeiten ihrer Sportler, mit ihren austrainierten Körpern von [...] zu erzählen [...]


Obwohl ich mit solch einer abgehobenen Ausdrucksweise eigentlich nichts anfangen kann, verstehe ich immerhin, dass die austrainierten Körper der Sportler uns etwas erzählen [wollen.] Würden nicht die austrainierten Körper der Sportler non-verbal zu uns sprechen, sondern die Sportler selber verbal ...


> Die britischen Berichterstatter bewundern mit scheinbarer Kritiklosigkeit die Fähigkeiten ihrer Sportler, mit ihren austrainierten Körpern, von [...] zu erzählen [...]


... dann müsste ich annehmen, dass anscheinend die Gesamtheit der britischen Sportler austrainierte Körper hat und sich zudem auch noch wohlgeformt auszudrücken weiss. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass der Verfasser [Eggers] uns dies hat sagen wollen. Andererseits hat er sich mit seiner Schreibe wohl auch nicht an Leute wie unsereins gewandt.


----------

